# I think its finally over



## mumof2 (Jul 7, 2009)

I had posted before but sadly no replies. I am falling to bits I think.

Husband has PTSD and depression and says he isn't in love with me anymore. 

He said he is committed to trying to see how things work out and even said this at the weekend, then on Monday I find he has been in touch with letting agents to rent a property!!

I feel such a fool. This has been going on for 10 months now and I don't know what to do. I haven't got any fight left


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

I would confront him to find out what he's thinking. Does he want to work things out or move on. If he chooses to work it out, then I think counseling may be a good start.


----------

